# Feeder splice?



## tomngo

Hi Everybody,
I have recently quote for one customer who has a subpanel inside the building, which is about 150fts away from the main power distribution j-box. The conduit was improperly routed. They want to re-route along the building so that it is meet the code. However, if I do this, the cables will be shorted by 50fts. My question is...can I put the j-box and splice it? If so, where is in the NEC allow to do it? I am really appreciated for your advice. 
Tom


----------



## Dennis Alwon

The question should be where in the code does it say that you cannot splice a feeder. It does not so yes, you can install a j box. Welcome to the forum..


----------



## randas

If you really are a contractor I feel sorry for your customers :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E

tomngo said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have recently quote for one customer who has a subpanel inside the building, which is about 150fts away from the main power distribution j-box. The conduit was improperly routed. They want to re-route along the building so that it is meet the code. However, if I do this, the cables will be shorted by 50fts. My question is...can I put the j-box and splice it? If so, where is in the NEC allow to do it? I am really appreciated for your advice.
> Tom


Dennis is right you can splice that..

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gottspeed

I'm just a fourth year, but as far as I know as long as you don't splice before the meter equipment you're good. I would be interested to know whats not compliant about the existing run.


----------



## BBQ

tomngo said:


> My question is...can I put the j-box and splice it? If so, where is in the NEC allow to do it?


I agree with the others, it is fine to splice this. Of course like any splice it has to be accessible later. I often see people under size the j-box they use. Don't make your life hard, give yourself plenty of room in the box so you can leave slack and still get the cover on without a hammer. Go bigger than NEC minimum. I like to use a fairly long section of wireway and wire connectors I do not have to tape up.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

tomngo said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have recently quote for one customer who has a subpanel inside the building, which is about 150fts away from the main power distribution j-box. The conduit was improperly routed. They want to re-route along the building so that it is meet the code. However, if I do this, the cables will be shorted by 50fts. My question is...can I put the j-box and splice it? If so, where is in the NEC allow to do it? I am really appreciated for your advice.
> Tom


 
Steelersman should have fun with this one...


----------



## Dennis Alwon

randas said:


> If you really are a contractor I feel sorry for your customers :blink:


If that is the best you have to offer I wish you would just keep it to yourself. Your post is hurtful and not helpful.


----------



## tomngo

*Thanks!*

I really appreciated for your advice!:thumbup:



Dennis Alwon said:


> The question should be where in the code does it say that you cannot splice a feeder. It does not so yes, you can install a j box. Welcome to the forum..


----------



## noarcflash

It's the Spanish accent coming through his written English. Which is actually pretty good considering. Most people with English as a 2nd language speak it very well, but can not write so good.

and yes, you can splice between the meter and main panel. They have these live tap bugs where even the bolt is not electricified.


----------



## Magnettica

tomngo said:


> if I do this, the cables will be shorted by 50fts.
> Tom



:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## GEORGE D

My guess is he's Asian. Just throwing it out there


----------



## JmanAllen

tomngo said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have recently quote for one customer who has a subpanel inside the building, which is about 150fts away from the main power distribution j-box. The conduit was improperly routed. They want to re-route along the building so that it is meet the code. However, if I do this, the cables will be shorted by 50fts. My question is...can I put the j-box and splice it? If so, where is in the NEC allow to do it? I am really appreciated for your advice.
> Tom


I kinda lost if it's shorted 50ft why would you need to splice it. Not trying to make fun just wondering if I missed something

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JohnR

He's trying to save his customer a few bucks, from having to replace the entire run. So, if it is too short, then new wire will have to be spliced on to extend. 

Good enough?


----------



## Cletis

*Splice*

I wouldn't even do that, unless absolutely necessary and if so I'd use polaris taps and make one hell of a good connection


----------



## Rudeboy

Splitbolts, Scotchfil and a bit of 33.

Balls of steel.
:whistling2:


----------

